# Outdoors > Fishing >  Lake Coleridge Boat access

## Munsey

Thinking of taking my Daughter for a fish on the lake tomorrow  . Never launched a boat on the lake . Can someone give me the heads up on the boat ramp(S)

----------


## zimmer

I guess you are after local knowledge but did find this http://www.ecan.govt.nz/publications...screenonly.pdf

----------


## mikee

We always launched off the beach in by the Ryton river mouth. 

But is not that easy unless you have a tractor. (i assume you are still allowed to access the lake at that point.

Munsey, its a lake you really need to watch the weather mate, goes from flat arse calm to real pooze in the blink of an eye. 

Especially if you hav to go thru the "neck" in the middle of the lake.

----------


## Munsey

> We always launched off the beach in by the Ryton river mouth. 
> 
> But is not that easy unless you have a tractor. (i assume you are still allowed to access the lake at that point.
> 
> Munsey, its a lake you really need to watch the weather mate, goes from flat arse calm to real pooze in the blink of an eye. 
> 
> Especially if you hav to go thru the "neck" in the middle of the lake.


  @mikee , I've always known that ryton bay was a place you could launch , but I've googled and searched but there is nothing to say there is still access . I always thought there was a proper ramp somewhere . Don't want to tow boat up there to find out I can't launch my boat . Especially my glass boat

----------


## longrange308

go to the sea, the fish taste better

----------


## Munsey

> go to the sea, the fish taste better


I would if it wasn't going to be so rough. Daughter gets sea sick so wanted to try the lake

----------


## mikee

> @mikee , I've always known that ryton bay was a place you could launch , but I've googled and searched but there is nothing to say there is still access . I always thought there was a proper ramp somewhere . Don't want to tow boat up there to find out I can't launch my boat . Especially my glass boat


My uncle had a Bus Batch in the Ryton from early 1980s right thru to late 90s. Fishing was always best in the 0-40m depth along the lake edge. We had a few "frights" when the wind changed suddenly. 

Found this
Public Access | Glenthorne
and this
Lake Coleridge map-Lake Coleridge fishing access map-nzfishing

----------


## Munsey

Ok makes better sense now . I didn't know that Ryton Station had been renamed "lower Glenthorn " wtf !

----------


## Munsey

Wicked dad and daughter day lake was flat as all day . Launching was easy at ryton bay .  Holly 1 rainbow 1 brown 1 salmon . We now enjoying the rest of the primo day beer , fissy  and pizza

----------


## gadgetman

Well done Munsey.  :Cool:

----------


## mikee

> Wicked dad and daughter day lake was flat as all day . Launching was easy at ryton bay .  Holly 1 rainbow 1 brown 1 salmon . We now enjoying the rest of the primo day beer , fissy  and pizza


You just gotta love days like that......................dad and daughter time = priceless

----------


## Munsey

Best bit was the trout where caught spinning not trolling . We lost a couple of three  too

----------


## stuart165

no story about jumping in after the trout you almost lost on the beach?

----------

